# My Tag/Label Solution



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I was browsing my local Office Supply (rhymes with maples), and I came across my tagging/labeling solution.

I am sure it has been posted here before, but I was impressed with the results

Here is "my" solution:

Purchased:

One Garvey Tagger Gun & 1000 Garvey Tagger Tails










One ream 110 lbs. Card Stock paper (250 Sheets)
===

Created "my" tags on the laser printer









Front & Back View (Company name ommitted to comply  )

Popped one on a shirt










Bagged One Shirt










Ready for shipping










====

My issue with Labels and Tagging were dealt with for less than $70.00


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

How much did the tagging gun set you back? Most of us buy them on eBay as they generally seem to be a heck of a lot cheaper there (certainly not a big deal in the long run, as it doesn't exactly take long to make make the twenty bucks ).


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

$22.50 for the gun

$10.00 for 1000 tails


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

CoolTech said:


> $22.50 for the gun
> 
> $10.00 for 1000 tails




I got a tag gun with 3000 tags and six needles for .01 cent ...shipping was 5.99


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

... and that brand name was...?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

CoolTech said:


> ... and that brand name was...?


Probably Tianbao, since that's the main one on eBay.

It's pretty much exactly the same gun, if not completely identical.

It's only twenty bucks, so it's not a big deal. Although it's also 875%


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Probably Tianbao, since that's the main one on eBay.
> 
> It's pretty much exactly the same gun, if not completely identical.
> 
> It's only twenty bucks, so it's not a big deal. Although it's also 875%


Well, I know mine came with a warranty... not a big deal


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

THANKS Jim, I think that is a great solution to tagging. I told my wife about this and she has one that she uses for basting quilts. I told her it will be doing double duty. Hey check out my new shirt design. This one is dedicated to ( my hero ) you, Mr. Cool Tech! LOL ............. Good luck ..JB


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah its only a few $$. Good luck with your shirts. Im new to the forums its just cool to see so many people trying different things. Cooltech how logn ahve you been selling shirts? Im just starting and i see you have left the main tags in i think im going to do the same.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I purchased equipment about a month ago


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> THANKS Jim, I think that is a great solution to tagging. I told my wife about this and she has one that she uses for basting quilts. I told her it will be doing double duty. Hey check out my new shirt design. This one is dedicated to ( my hero ) you, Mr. Cool Tech! LOL ............. Good luck ..JB


Going with the "Western Theme" I see...

Only 6 more posts to 1000... Get in there and shake some new member hands!  

I think there is a party forming now for your 1000...


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be stalking ebay for one of these. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice write up, Jim. Thanks for sharing the information.



> Front & Back View (Company name ommitted to comply )


You didn't have to blank out the company names used in your helpful example photographs. Heck, even Lou throws a plug for himself in his videos


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Jim, I love that idea!! Funny, I just seen one of those guns at office max last week. Even wondered what I would use it for


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

NonFiction said:


> I got a tag gun with 3000 tags and six needles for .01 cent ...shipping was 5.99


 
i got this same deal and it even shipped from japan to US.


----------

